# Looking For Camera



## jimbob91577 (Feb 15, 2010)

My wife and I are in the market for a new digital camera.  We've done some reviews on different cameras, but would like to know - from those of you who have bought a $200-300 camera, which make & model did you choose and if you had it to do all over again, would you choose something different or save up for a better one?

Thx
Jim


----------



## wicook (Feb 15, 2010)

I bought a Canon PowerShot SX10is this past fall. This is the third iteration of the camera that I've owned (my first was a PowerShot Pro90is). The "is" means the camera is optically image-stabilized. The SX10 has a focal length range of 28 to 560 mm (35mm equivalent). It is a great camera (as were the two others I've had).


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 16, 2010)

We always tell people with point and shoots, stick with the big name brands, Canon, Kodak, Nikon, Olympus. I feel the choice between them should be one based on "feel" as different people like the feel and operation of different Mfgs, and you need to be comfortable with where the buttons are and how the camera feels (doesn't matter where you buy from, but Best Buy usually has most models on display for you to touch and hold to make this decision. If you have a memory card, you can also stick it in, take some shots, and go home and check them out. Just be sure to look at the lens to see how many people stuck their fingers on it before you judge the image quality...:tongue. Image Stabilization, as mentioned before, is a GREAT feature that is working its way into the point/shoot market, and it is ALWAYS a welcome addition to anyone using available light.

All that said, I've shot with Nikon cameras for over 35 years, and have bought 3 different Nikon Point/Shoots and hated every one. I have liked the 1 Canon I bought and the one Olympus (but that one was over 10 years ago, so that endorsement is showing it's age..)


----------



## Len Shreck (Feb 16, 2010)

jimbob91577,  I have seen that Canon PowerShot SX10is on eBay for around 200.00 so if your interested that is a place to look also check amazon my brother in law said they have them on there also. I know there is an Article on here all about pen photography that gives some good info for general camera use and whats important for the "average" user for megapixel and all that. Hope I helped. Please let me know what you end up getting because I have been thinking about getting a new one also. Len


----------



## Mickey (Feb 17, 2010)

Also make sure the camera has a "macro" capability so you can get in close. There IS a minimum focusing for camera (lenses).


----------

